# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  δεν ειναι μεγαλη κοροϊδία?

## mikemtb

http://www.wifi13.com/index.php?id_p...roller=product

----------


## Convict

Στο χέρι του καταναλωτή είναι να κάνει μια έρευνα αγοράς προτού αγοράσει το οτιδήποτε ... Και ειδικά μέσω ινετ που τα click δεν κοστίζουν ...  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Στο χέρι του καταναλωτή είναι να κάνει μια έρευνα αγοράς προτού αγοράσει το οτιδήποτε ... Και ειδικά μέσω ινετ που τα click δεν κοστίζουν ...


ετσι ειναι, απλα ειπα να επισημανω το συγκεκριμενο που βρηκα τυχαια!!

----------


## thedudejohn56

ΚΑΙ ΨΕΜΑ, και κοκοήθεια, και παραπλάνιση του κοσμάκη - αυτό χρίζει καταγγελίας στα αρμόδια υπουργεία (εμπορίου, κ.τ.λ.).  ::

----------


## pstratos

Ναι αυτό σας πείραξε.......

Αυτό το είδατε? Και ενα ελληνικό κινητό για επικοινωνια......

Contact us

My Company

42 avenue des Champs Elysées
75000 Paris
France

Tel: 0123-456-789
Email: [email protected]

----------


## thedudejohn56

Προσφορά με 124€ στο 6975572600

.....και άντε βρέστονα...  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> αυτό χρίζει καταγγελίας στα αρμόδια υπουργεία (εμπορίου, κ.τ.λ.).


+++
αλλα πως το κανεις αυτο τελικα?

----------


## klarabel

*....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΛΙΑ (μπάμ και κάτω με την μία).*

----------


## papashark

μια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ φτάνει.

Εκείνη θα κάνει τα δέοντα, και πιστέψτε με το κάνει !

----------


## ipduh

να το βάζαμε στα ανέκδοτα;

γαμάτος ... και με τον πειρατάκο 

ο ορισμός του "παπάτζα-νίτζα"

κλαίω http://ipduh.com/dns/whois/?wifi13.com.

----------

